# Anti-Cat thread.



## woijchik89 (Jul 15, 2004)

Okay, who here hates cats? Me I hate them, I believe they are evil.

Please share some I hate cats experienses.

I'll start. 

One day I woke up, I saw that no good cat that occupies my house without my consent. My mom bought me a small salamander. I was sick in bed and couldn't get up. I can remember the reason why I was in bed and couldn't get up, maybe I had a fever or something, anyway I could NOT get outta bed so I was there watching my salamander sleep from the delitful veiw from my bed, and all the sudden the door opened, MY DOOR, and along came the cat, it slowly walked in my room. I yelled at it, shouted at it, for Gods sakes I THREW things at it i.e. lego model in which it took me HOURS to build, but I didn't care ANYTHING to get that damnable cat! And that cat did not care it simply dodged a few lego models watched them shatter close by him, and continued to proceed toward my desk which contained my salamander. He jumped upon the desk crawled toward the aquarium my salamander crwled into his pitiful Hideout, but it was not strong enough to hold out the decieving claw of the cat. one swoop, and CHOMP.  At that exact piont I threw my water glass at it and POW! hit the cat right in the face! The feind then dropped the salamander, and then jumped out the window and ran like a bat out of hell.

I continued to hate cats ever sinse.


----------



## David_F (Jul 15, 2004)

I can's stand cats.  My roommate has two of the damn things.  My best cat story isn't that great but here it is anyway.  One night last week after a few hours of drinking copious amounts of alcohol I was staggering through the apartment.  One of the cats got under my feet and tripped me.  I fell into a counter in the kitchen and hit my face.  That kinda sucked.  Thought my jaw was broken for a while.  Eh, anyway, I hate cats.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 15, 2004)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> I can's stand cats.  My roommate has two of the damn things.  My best cat story isn't that great but here it is anyway.  One night last week after a few hours of drinking copious amounts of alcohol I was staggering through the apartment.  One of the cats got under my feet and tripped me.  I fell into a counter in the kitchen and hit my face.  That kinda sucked.  Thought my jaw was broken for a while.  Eh, anyway, I hate cats.


Are you sure it was really the cats fault you tripped, and it had nothing to do with you being drunk? Or wait, I KNOW, the cat took advantage of your to some extent fallen state. And tripped you! Cats ARE evil!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 15, 2004)

The simple fact that the cat continued coming at you while you were throwing things at it should earn some respect.
I think that attitude rules.
"what else ya got?"
Sorry to hear that your salamander got it.
A screen lid may have prevented this mishap.
Or perhaps someone with enough testicular fortitude (a.k.a. balls) to simply pick the cat up and take it outside instead of throwing <stuff> at it. 
It's a cat brother, not a crocodile.
You threw a <naughty word!> GLASS at it! 
Thats messed up guy, I think you need some help.


----------



## Jakob (Jul 15, 2004)

Cats are wonderful...I have no reason to hate them.

@ Eric - Right on man! Couldn't have put it better  

Later, 

Jake


----------



## pategirl (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree with Eric. It wasn't the cat's fault there wasn't a lid on the salamander tank...Maybe if someone had gotten up and put the cat back outside the room, or called another person to do so, it could've been prevented. Cat's are natural predators...one even being in the house should've been enough to make you think of getting a secure lid.


----------



## Yve (Jul 15, 2004)

Its the nature of the beast.  You don't have to like its nature but don't blame the beast.  


> I saw that no good cat that occupies my house without my consent.


what exactly do you mean by that statement?  Is it someone elses cat that lives in the house that you don't want in the house or is it a neighbours cat?

Either way, if you dislike them that much I would find other ways to keep it if not out of the house than atleast out of your room.  If the cats an aggresive hunter that lives in your home than its your responsibility to make sure it doesn't get at your other pets.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 15, 2004)

This reminds me of people who say things like "I hate snakes!  Snakes are EVIL, even the Bible says so" and then go on to tell of how they twisted their ankle or something while running from a black snake that suddenly appeared in front of them on the garden path, OBVIOUSLY having lain in wait for them for hours, just to make them run like an idiot and break their ^*%$ ankle!  Or, my aquaintance who believes that all spiders are demonic beings, and his reasoning is that anything which has 8 eyes and no face, and drinks other creature's blood, HAS to be evil, and therefore it is the God-given duty of every  human to kill every spider they see!  Come to think of it, it also reminds me of a two-year-old who is running through the house, and trips up and bangs his head, so he blames the "mean old floor" for making him fall!  At least, though, a two-year-old DOES grow up to stop blaming animals and inanimate objects when bad things happen to him.

Animals are animals; they are genetically programmed to behave certain ways.  Only humans are supposed to be able to have intelligence enough to recognize this fact and understand that animals don't fit within our concepts of "good" or "evil".  I've had pets killed by other animals many times.  I've had cats killed by dogs and even by owls, yet I don't hate dogs or owls.  I've had dogs killed by OTHER dogs.  I've had dogs killed by rattlesnakes. I've had dogs killed by wild hogs.  I don't hate hogs.  I don't hate snakes, either.  I've had pigs killed by dogs and by coyotes, but I don't hate coyotes.  I have intelligence enough to know that even though the experiences were emotionally painful for me, those animals doing the killing were just acting on instinct, and it was really MY fault for not taking better measures to have prevented it.

pitbulllady


----------



## biznacho (Jul 15, 2004)

Christ, cant a man have an illogical hatered of some poor innocent critters without someone jumping down his throat.  It isn't like there is an underabundance of felines or anything.

Anyway woijchik89 was bedridden when the cat ate his salamander.  As in can't get up from bed for whatever reason.  And intestinal fortitude means "guts", not "balls".  "Balls" is testicular fortitude.

I don't like cats.  Smelly creatures even when houstrained.  If you don't housetrain 'em they kill the lawn.  Ever try to get a cat to do something it doesn't want to do?  They don't make enough butterfly bandages in the world to hold the ribbons that remain of your arm together.  And you end up spending a fortune on cat food 'cus the damn thing is terrified of the possum chowing down on the food.  It didn't get the rats either.

I still like cats,  just not in my house.  Cute as hell, furry too.  

biznacho


----------



## Zombie (Jul 16, 2004)

biznacho said:
			
		

> Christ, cant a man have an illogical hatered of some poor innocent critters without someone jumping down his throat.  It isn't like there is an underabundance of felines or anything.


Illogical fear is one of the biggest problems tarantula keepers have to deal with, so I think that posting about one on a forum that is trying to disspell them is rather...illogical.
But this is an open forum, and I am not against anyone posting whatever they feel free to do so, but one will get responses both positive and negative. Deal with it.
I think it's cool you are standing up for your friend, it's commendable, but throwing a glass at a cat is not, in my opinion.
I am sorry your friend was sick, but I can't imagine that it was so horrible he couldn't even move, as he stated, he couldn't even remember why he was in bed. 
My bad on the intestinal, testicular thing. I was too focused on the fact that this guy couldn't summon the nerve to pick the cat up, but could still hurtle various objects at it? Come on...

My question is do you like or dislike cats?




			
				biznacho said:
			
		

> I don't like cats.  Smelly creatures even when houstrained.





			
				biznacho said:
			
		

> I still like cats,  just not in my house.  Cute as hell, furry too.


----------



## biznacho (Jul 16, 2004)

zombieagogo said:
			
		

> My question is do you like or dislike cats?


The answer is yes.  I like other peoples cats.  I couldn't stand to have one in the house.

I don't even know woijchik89.  But I though you all were being a bit to hard on him for asserting his place at the top of the food chain.

biznacho


----------



## Zombie (Jul 16, 2004)

biznacho said:
			
		

> I don't even know woijchik89.  But I though you all were being a bit to hard on him for asserting his place at the top of the food chain.
> biznacho


To assert his place at the top of the food chain he would have had to EAT the cat...


(now this has become extremely amusing)


----------



## biznacho (Jul 16, 2004)

If he wants to he can.

As the top predator in the world he can do as he pleases.  Throw things at the cat, eat the cat, pull its tail, destroy the cats habitat,geneticly engineer cuter cats...  Not all those things will keep him on top of the food chain.  Not everyhting he does to the cat will keep him out of prison.  But it's his choice to  do them.  It's also his choice not to do them and let the cat have the run of the house.  Got to keep your pets in check.

Besides, every "glass" I own is made of plastic anyway.  It doesn't leave nearly as big a bump as a glass "glass".  I suspect the same is true for most middle class households. 

Isn't cat a delicacy in some areas?

biznacho


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 16, 2004)

*OMG, please, this thread needs help.*

Think about this. Not ALL cats are evil/bad.  Some can be better then dogs or any other animal, because not all dogs are good either.  I am not telling you to like them, but to have respect for them.  Hurting/killing any animal for any reason is WRONG and always will be (sometimes it has to be done, but it doesn't make it right), as I have learned.

Sorry if I am sounding harsh, but when I saw the "anti-cat thread", I got angry as my own cat is in the hospital right now as I type.  Some other animal (cat/dog) attacked him and developed infections and now has a tube in his chin sitting in a cage all by himself. Poor little guy.  He really is a sweet sweet cat and asks for attention like a dog does.  He plays, talks, very neat and clean (he is siamese BTW).  Never claws the furniture or people, even when playing rough.

You are free to your opinion and posting it or not, but as Eric said you will get negative and positive responses.  It is just something you should expect when posting anything.

*@biznacho* - some stuff you mention is against the law (as in doing what you want to you pets (cats), hurting them, etc.).  Don't forget about the ASPCA or Humane Society, or maybe even the cops.  It's called animal cruelty and is punishable by law.  Also, why would you throw anything at an animal?  Doesn't matter if it is glass or plastic, it could still do damage.  A "glass" really being plastic doesn't justify throwing it at the cat, ok.  Is this making any sense yet?

How could you resist this face!!!!!!   












Just looking at them makes me want to hug him right now.  I miss him and he's only been gone for a little bit.


----------



## Yve (Jul 16, 2004)

I especially love the red eyes...is that some kind of a siamese morph  
Hope your kitty gets better soon Spider-man2



> It's also his choice not to do them and let the cat have the run of the house. Got to keep your pets in check.


Ohhh, I see, what you're saying is, its ok to have a cat around even though you don't like them..just keep them 'in check' by throwing things at them...I get it...thanks for clearing that up...



> I like other peoples cats


pleeeeease, spare us all....if you really liked cats you wouldn't have made the following comment:



> Besides, every "glass" I own is made of plastic anyway. It doesn't leave nearly as big a bump as a glass "glass".


so explain to me this:  If you like other peoples cats but still throw YOUR plastic cups at cats (because ofcoarse, they don't leave as big a bump), does that mean you have a cat in YOUR house.  Maybe you shouldn't, oh high master of the food chain...lmao!!!!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 16, 2004)

K folks...keep it civil...
@ biznacho....please don't be an instigator in an already 'walking the line' type thread.
Not everyone likes cats, and some people hate them, but I don't want to hear anyone talk about abuse etc...or I'm shutting the thread down..
thanks...


----------



## Highlander (Jul 16, 2004)

Cats rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## protheus (Jul 16, 2004)

Yve said:
			
		

> pleeeeease, spare us all....if you really liked cats you wouldn't have made the following comment:


Allow me to take both sides.  I love cats, and have one of my own, who is the most annoying, poorly behaved cat in the world.  (My wife wouldn't let me get upset with her when she did things like scratching the carpet, etc, etc as a kitten, and that's the result.  )  

She's also the cutest thing in the world, and I love her, anyway.  I really hope that we reach an understanding at some point that she should be better behaved and I won't get p-o'd at her.  That would be good.

Ok, so the cat 0wnZ0rz me.  Here I am looking at a picture, thinking, well, maybe she isn't the _most_ poorly behaved cat:

(I'm the larger one...)

Yes, she gets plastic cups thrown at her sometimes   Well, not directly, but sometimes the only way to disuade a really poorly behaved cat from doing something is to startle them, and the squirt-gun isn't always handy. 

Anyway, there are some things that you can't train a cat not to do, and hunting is one of them.  Getting into places they shouldn't is another.  (You can't train them not to, but you can force them not to....)  There's a certain amount of responsability which comes with having a cat in the house.  That's not the cats fault, but rather the person who decided to keep it as a pet.

Chris

Edit:

Ok, so the cat 0wnZ0rz me.  Here I am looking at a picture, thinking, well, maybe she isn't the _most_ poorly behaved cat:

(I'm the larger, more out of focus one...)


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 16, 2004)

zombieagogo said:
			
		

> The simple fact that the cat continued coming at you while you were throwing things at it should earn some respect.
> I think that attitude rules.
> "what else ya got?"
> Sorry to hear that your salamander got it.
> ...


I was some were between 4-6 at the time, and was ill. I would've got up myself and kick that cat a good one in the face if I could think it was when I got my arm broken, but maybe not, being I was throwing stuff. Then again there was my left arm. That cat was evil, it knew I couldn't get up and took advantage of that. Cats are the devils angel, they exist for no more reason than to take advantage of other and decieve them into becoming mind slaves. Chill out dude I was just a little kid, and I loved that salamander more than anything. And that cat knew it was helpless a tried to eat him, but only managed to kill him. the cat knew I sucked at throwing, he saw me play baseball. I hate cats.   That cat was fed like a freaken king. He was fat! And yet he still couldn't help him self to spare the life of a poor innocesnt salamander.

And zombieagogo, If the cat was dumb enough to not leave when I was throwing the lego's. He deserved to get hit, I only did it to attemped to save my salamander, I'd rather the cat dead then my salamander. However the cat did not die, he just got a sore head. The salamander lived for a total of a day later then died of infection, stress. etc etc.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yve said:
			
		

> Its the nature of the beast.  You don't have to like its nature but don't blame the beast.
> 
> what exactly do you mean by that statement?  Is it someone elses cat that lives in the house that you don't want in the house or is it a neighbours cat?
> 
> Either way, if you dislike them that much I would find other ways to keep it if not out of the house than atleast out of your room.  If the cats an aggresive hunter that lives in your home than its your responsibility to make sure it doesn't get at your other pets.


I ment I did not like this cat, I hated it. It was my no good sisters who HAD to keep him inside when everyone told her to keep the dumb thing outside. I hate it but my mom told her to keep it outside, she didn't. So there.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 16, 2004)

Cats are perfection on four legs. Ask any one of them; they will tell you - if they deign to acknowledge your existence...

I've got five, down from seven. Mostly "unadoptables" I brought home while working at the local animal shelter. Couldn't live without them. Joy of my life.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 16, 2004)

biznacho said:
			
		

> Christ, cant a man have an illogical hatered of some poor innocent critters without someone jumping down his throat.  It isn't like there is an underabundance of felines or anything.
> 
> Anyway woijchik89 was bedridden when the cat ate his salamander.  As in can't get up from bed for whatever reason.  And intestinal fortitude means "guts", not "balls".  "Balls" is testicular fortitude.
> 
> ...


Thank you biznacho, good piont. When you tell at cat to leave it just stares at you thinking its better than you. Dogs however show love, they're lovable, you can train dogs they will obey, you tell them no they'll stop. Cats are diffrent. And not one person on here can tell me that cats are not evil, this is seriously messed up. How can you sit there just because you like cats and tell me it was my fault. IT WAS MY BLOODY ROOM! The cats stay OUT of my room! I mean do I go to your T-Blondi appreciation threads and tell you that they suck, and are crappy pets? Quit attacking me. This is an ANTI-CAT THREAD! I'm asking you to share your storys in which cats have shown there acts of evil. If you want to make a "I LUV CATS" Thread feel free to do so, I for one will not burst you bubble. So Please leave me alone if you're not going to contribute to the thread. If you love cats why would you even consider posting on this thread? REMAIN ON TOPIC! 

Thanks agian biznacho,

-Ben


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 16, 2004)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> This reminds me of people who say things like "I hate snakes!  Snakes are EVIL, even the Bible says so" and then go on to tell of how they twisted th
> . I've had dogs killed by wild hogs.  I don't hate hogs.  I don't hate snakes, either.  I've had pigs killed by dogs and by coyotes, but I don't hate coyotes.  I have intelligence enough to know that even though the experiences were emotionally painful for me, those animals doing the killing were just acting on instinct, and it was really MY fault for not taking better measures to have prevented it.
> 
> pitbulllady


How I prevented it.

1) The door was shut, the cat knows NEVER to go in my room.
2) I shouted at the thing to leave, ignored me.
2) I threw legos at the fiend, he of course ignored my feeble attemp.

Surely when coyotes attack your livestock you do SOMETHING to stop them. Are you telling me if you wittnessed their attack you wouldn't have tryed shooting at them to warn them off before you start getting accurated. And if they manage to get to your livestock do you NOT try and shoot them to leave?

If that cat was that dmb/evil he deserved it.


----------



## protheus (Jul 16, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> I ment I did not like this cat, I hated it. It was my no good sisters who HAD to keep him inside when everyone told her to keep the dumb thing outside. I hate it but my mom told her to keep it outside, she didn't. So there.


Ahh.   I hate sisters.  They're instruments of the devil.  I like to throw glass at mine  (Seriously, I've considered it on occasion... lucky for her, she's hundreds of miles away from me now)

Actually, I suspect that my sister deliberately harmed a cat of mine at some point, so I'm not sure where that puts me with respect to this thread.

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 16, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Think about this. Not ALL cats are evil/bad.  Some can be better then dogs or any other animal, because not all dogs are good
> 
> Just looking at them makes me want to hug him right now.  I miss him and he's only been gone for a little bit.


apparantly VERY easily, but let me ask you something, are you not angry with the animal THAT HURT YOUR PET? If so, how can to be such a hippocrite? If you were present at the moment would you not have done everything in your power to save your pet? I did all I could to save my salamander all of which wasn't enough. My only regrets is that I couldn't have hit the cat harder.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 16, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> And not one person on here can tell me that cats are not evil, this is seriously messed up. How can you sit there just because you like cats and tell me it was my fault. IT WAS MY BLOODY ROOM! The cats stay OUT of my room! -Ben


  Cats are not evil. "Evil" is a human construct. Cats just are cats, they do cat things as is to be expected. Cats will stay out of your room if you keep the door closed.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yve said:
			
		

> I especially love the red eyes...is that some kind of a siamese morph
> Hope your kitty gets better soon Spider-man2
> 
> 
> ...


He ment my pet as in my salamander, to keep him in check. 
He mean he doesn't mind cats when at others houses, however he would never keep one.
You keep mixing everything up, read it thoroughly and then post your litle comments. It is really not funny when you do this. You may think your funny, but if you really were others would add "lmao" instead of you, let the audiense be the judge.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 16, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Okay, who here hates cats? Me I hate them, I believe they are evil.
> 
> and all the sudden the door opened, MY DOOR, and along came the cat, it slowly walked in my room.
> 
> I continued to hate cats ever sinse.


The door WAS CLOSED!!!!!! ;P 



			
				spidergoddess said:
			
		

> Cats are not evil. "Evil" is a human construct. Cats just are cats, they do cat things as is to be expected. Cats will stay out of your room if you keep the door closed.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 16, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> The door WAS CLOSED!!!!!! ;P


Ah, another case of a cat seeping through a closed door...


----------



## biznacho (Jul 16, 2004)

I maintain that as one of the top predators in the world woijchik89(and any human) can do as he pleases to all other forms of life.  He will also have to acept the consequences of those actions.  Jail time, heavy fines, an arm shredding at the hand of the cat, cat mafia hunting him down and murdering him in a dark alley...

And or the record, I've never hurt a mammal.  I've caught fish, I've crushed spiders and cockroaches, I've cut open a frog in school.  But I have never one harmed a mammal, living or dead.

I used to have cats.  4 at one point.  Two got old and had to be put down.  One got kitty cancer and died in my room while I watched(it was inoperable and we were just keeping her comfy until the end).  I don't remember how the last one died.  Probably kitty cancer too.(previous ower died of lung cancer, he smoked.)

I also had a dog that got old and had to be put down.  Not a single pet I've ever had has died as a result of anyone mistreating it.

biznacho

Edited for spleling


----------



## protheus (Jul 16, 2004)

spidergoddess said:
			
		

> Ah, another case of a cat seeping through a closed door...


Those who haven't  had a cat may not realize how difficult it is to keep one out of something.

Chris


----------



## Runaway987 (Jul 16, 2004)

@ Wojickablah

As protheus said sometimes the only way to get a cat to stop attacking/eating/peeing on something or whatever it might be is to bang on something or otherwise startle it.

However if you are actually throwing objects at the cat because of your irrational Love/hate thing with them then i think you should have  an empty barrel of beer flung at you seems about right...

If you hate them that much then make sure your door is closed, yeah yeah u already said lock it tape it whatever, dont risk injury to the cat because of your inability to secure a door to its frame...

EDIT.



			
				wojickablah said:
			
		

> At that exact piont I threw my water glass at it and POW! hit the cat right in the face!


You sir, are a prat.


----------



## biznacho (Jul 16, 2004)

And don't forget, HE WAS 6!  I know you all did something stupd when you were 6 year old.  I don't know specifics, but it was stupid.

biznacho


----------



## protheus (Jul 16, 2004)

Runaway987 said:
			
		

> @ Wojickablah
> 
> As protheus said sometimes the only way to get a cat to stop attacking/eating/peeing on something or whatever it might be is to bang on something or otherwise startle it.


I'd also add that this generally only works long enough for you to go and physically restrain the cat, yourself.   They're surprisingly persistant.

Chris


----------



## Runaway987 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah i know they dont give up, just makes em pay a few seconds attention to you.

I wouldnt advocate hurling a glass of water at its face though.


----------



## protheus (Jul 16, 2004)

Runaway987 said:
			
		

> Yeah i know they dont give up, just makes em pay a few seconds attention to you.
> 
> I wouldnt advocate hurling a glass of water at its face though.


I'd suggest the water in the glass as being the best idea   Possibly an (light) empty glass will also do.

Nerf guns work on my cat (only because she likes to chase the darts...)

Rubber bands work, but the cat will try to eat them...

Chris


----------



## Runaway987 (Jul 16, 2004)

I think the conclusion is if you are indeed 6 (or any age) years of age then you shouldnt be allowed to keep pets if you cant look after one whilst abusing the other.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, IF I can catch another animal in the process of attacking one of MY animals, I will do whatever I can to stop it.  This is NOT the same thing as going around hating ALL members of a species just because of what one did, or being ridiculous enough to actually lable any species of animal as "evil"!  I am MUCH more intelligent than THAT, dude!  Coyotes aren't evil, dogs aren't evil, snakes aren't evil, and so on and so forth.  Animals simply cannot make a moral choice between good and evil.

As for your previous thread about dogs loving you and obeying, etc., you obviously have had only limited experience with different breeds.  That might be true of Labs or Goldens or other breeds devoloped to work in close association with humans, but not for all breeds.  Many breeds, like Catahoula Leopard Dogs, Siberian Huskies and Japanese Akitas, have little interest in obeying humans except when it suits THEM.  They are hard-wired to think for themselves and do what THEY want to do, NOT what YOU want.  They are every bit as independent as cats are, and just as prey-driven.  That doesn't mean they don't love people, just that they refuse to be slaves or robots.  And cats DO show affection, just not in the same way that dogs do, but then, they aren't dogs.  They aren't pack animals.  I used not to like cats much myself, though even as a young child I was smart enough to know that animals are animals, and neither good nor evil, but as I've gotten older and wiser I've come to appreciate cats much more, and to understand their behavior.  That means a bit more extra work for me insofar as keeping them away from my snakes(and vice versa-some of my snakes could easily eat a cat or a small dog)and spiders, but it's worth it. I wouldn't trade any of my cats for some robotically-obedient dog for anything! 

It sounds to me like you are not so much a cat hater, but someone who still harbors intense jealousy from childhood of siblings, since the cats was your sister's, and THAT is the main reason you hated it.  You wanted to start a "I Hate Cats" thread based on some bad childhood memories that you can't let go, and it backfired, since any rational person isn't going to buy into that "Cats(or any other animal)Are Evil" deal.  Most people get over their childhood hang-ups, so don't blame US if most of us don't agree with you!

pitbulllady


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 16, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> Those who haven't  had a cat may not realize how difficult it is to keep one out of something.
> 
> Chris


Not really difficult. Keep a spray bottle of CAT SOLVENT (water) at hand. Put double-sided tape on countertops. Line up empty soda/beer cans along shelves. Employ creative thinking.

Oh, and if you hiss at the cat every time you spray it, soon a hiss alone will serve as well. The main thing is to expect the cat to act like a cat, and strive to communicate in a manner it will understand. Punishment never works with cats. It is most effective to catch the cat doing something you want it to be doing, and to reward that action.


----------



## ddale (Jul 16, 2004)

*I like cats...*

Cats are awesome!  As long as they are stuffed and mounted. j/k lol


----------



## Arachnoboards (Jul 16, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> May I ask who hear was talking of abuse?
> 
> I understand you want to keep things civil, but what do you mean "walking on the line."
> 
> ...


Ben,

I would think that she means "walking the line" as in this thread is borderline with being closed as it is and taking things into the realm of "uncivil" is going to push it over the line into the realm of "closed and deleted".  You may also want to read the rules and refamiliarize yourself with them, the next time you question a forum moderator in public about a post, you WILL be suspended.  Feel free to pm her if you'd like to discuss something she says... 

BTW, once you post something on here it becomes EVERYONES thread, not yours.

If you have any questions about my post, feel free to email me...

Scott


----------



## Yve (Jul 16, 2004)

> You keep mixing everything up, read it thoroughly and then post your litle comments. It is really not funny when you do this. You may think your funny, but if you really were others would add "lmao" instead of you, let the audiense be the judge.


my little dear, I wasn't directing those statements to you...but since you feel it necesary to respond for someone else..I'll reply to you.  READ AGAIN...and this time CAREFULLY.  I didn't like the comments and thought they were wishy washy, unclear,  and I had fun playing with it...and yes I entertained myself...hence LMAO.  Sorry if you found my post offensive but I as well found comments here, not worth repeating, that were offensive.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 16, 2004)

here is my cat,
its a criminal genius :O  you can see in its eyes when it looks at you,  that it knows  KNOWS  it has the power to murder you while you sleep 

its called humphrey


----------



## Melmoth (Jul 17, 2004)

To label cats as evil is like stepping back to the middle ages, when they were classed as witches familiars along with toads etc. In more enlightened times this just comes across as illogical and immature.Cats are hunters by nature,no matter how well fed they are.That's why domestic cats very often don't eat what they kill.They are just following their instinct.
                     Viva le chat!!!


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 17, 2004)

Can't stand the things either to be honest in my area they are a big problem and I wish they were kept indoors. Not only would it be safer for the cat (roads, yobs etc) but it would stop them killing wildlife and ruining folks gardens.


----------



## OldHag (Jul 17, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> Ahh.   I hate sisters.  They're instruments of the devil.
> 
> Chris



Chris-- its true...I have one of these myself...


In September Im getting my own wee peice of evil  I cant wait.  Maybe that makes me evil too.. :?  OH well  

Michelle aka Keeper Of Evil!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAAaaaaaa


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 17, 2004)

Runaway987 said:
			
		

> I think the conclusion is if you are indeed 6 (or any age) years of age then you shouldnt be allowed to keep pets if you cant look after one whilst abusing the other.


Hey Runawayblahblah, you hould read a bit more and try to understand completely what I'm saying. I'm sick of leaving post over and over agian, please just GET THE PIONT. My responsibility was to look after MY pet and MY pet alone. I realy don't care what happens to others pets when mine is in danger. If my sis would teach that feline some disipline it would have never happened. This cat was stupid, very stupid, it is its own fault it got hit with a glass.

Try to think of it this way being you can't consentate nor care about anything but a stupid cat. 

"A pittbull attacks your cat on YOUR property, you're in a wheelchair(due to your sister I believe) What would you do to protect your cat.
 A) throw something at it to leave your pet alone.
 B)Yell at it.
 C) Do absulutly nothing, it's your own fault your cat was being attacked, you should have locked the gate with 15 diffrent locks in stead of just closing it.

Let me REMIND you that in this real life situation the dog would've been put to sleep. (At least where I live) So please, think about what my salamander ment to me instead of whinning about a stuupid cat who deserved EVERTHING that happened to him and probaly more.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 17, 2004)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> Yes, IF I can catch another animal in the process of attacking one of MY animals, I will do   wiser
> 
> 
> 
> pitbulllady


okay, I'm not going to read all of that.

But I will tell you a few things.

It was not my responsibilty to care for and buy products for a cat that is not mine.

The cat was full, it did not have to kill my lizard in order to survive.
Cat's may not be evil, but, they respect nothing.em. They think they are better than any other living thing on the planet, they respect nothing. Nor do they care for anything other than themselfs.
Whatever you wish to call this I call it evil, you may call it ungood.
Lets not bicker over these simple terms.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 17, 2004)

spidergoddess said:
			
		

> Not really difficult. Keep a spray bottle of CAT SOLVENT (water) at hand. Put double-sided tape on countertops. Line up empty soda/beer cans along shelves. Employ creative thinking.
> 
> Oh, and if you hiss at the cat every time you spray it, soon a hiss alone will serve as well. The main thing is to expect the cat to act like a cat, and strive to communicate in a manner it will understand. Punishment never works with cats. It is most effective to catch the cat doing something you want it to be doing, and to reward that action.


Hmmm, I bet the cat has a really nice house. I'm glad he les you live with him.


----------



## Runaway987 (Jul 17, 2004)

Woji... said:
			
		

> Cat's may not be evil, but, they respect nothing.em. They think they are better than any other living thing on the planet, they respect nothing. Nor do they care for anything other than themselfs.
> Whatever you wish to call this I call it evil, you may call it ungood.
> Lets not bicker over these simple terms.


Sounds just like the majority of another species on the planet...


----------



## Cooper (Jul 17, 2004)

I too, dislike cats. Dogs all the way.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 17, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Hey Runawayblahblah, you hould read a bit more and try to understand completely what I'm saying. I'm sick of leaving post over and over agian, please just GET THE PIONT. My responsibility was to look after MY pet and MY pet alone. I realy don't care what happens to others pets when mine is in danger. If my sis would teach that feline some disipline it would have never happened. This cat was stupid, very stupid, it is its own fault it got hit with a glass.
> 
> Try to think of it this way being you can't consentate nor care about anything but a stupid cat.
> 
> ...


If you LOVED your salamander as much as you say, you would have got off your butt, no matter how hurt/sick, and took the cat outta your room. I know I would have.  If my cat was getting into my Ts and I was puking blood, I would still take the cat out (or call for someone to help me), not throw a glass at it.  Were you home alone when you were in your poor condition, I doubt it if you were 6.  Do you not care about your sister enough to have respect for her cat?  Cats only do what they think is natural. They are as not as smart as us, much inferior.  I do understand you were 6 and probably didn't know right from wrong then, but that doesn't justify it being okay to do.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 17, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> here is my cat,
> its a criminal genius :O  you can see in its eyes when it looks at you,  that it knows  KNOWS  it has the power to murder you while you sleep
> 
> its called humphrey


And yet you say they aren't not evil.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 17, 2004)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> Can't stand the things either to be honest in my area they are a big problem and I wish they were kept indoors. Not only would it be safer for the cat (roads, yobs etc) but it would stop them killing wildlife and ruining folks gardens.


Excellent piont Crunchie, I'm glad you responded this way. Instead of attacking me for my opinions like everybody else seems to be making a very popular hobbie of.

~LaTeR_StAy_LoGiCaL~

-Ben


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 17, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> If you LOVED your salamander as much as you say, you would have got off your butt, no matter how hurt/sick, and took the cat outta your room. I know I would have.  If my cat was getting into my Ts and I was puking blood, I would still take the cat out (or call for someone to help me), not throw a glass at it.  Were you home alone when you were in your poor condition, I doubt it if you were 6.  Do you not care about your sister enough to have respect for her cat?  Cats only do what they think is natural. They are as not as smart as us, much inferior.  I do understand you were 6 and probably didn't know right from wrong then, but that doesn't justify it being okay to do.


I have just contacted my mother. It turns out I had a broken arm and a spranged ankle. (My brother "accidently" threw me over the couch breakin my arm = spranged my ankle. Apparently my sis though it funny to hide books and hard toys underneath the stuffed animal.) If my sister does not care about her pets KILLING my pets I think I may show a bit more concern for her demon cat.
Again, who said? I was alone in the house. ITS CALLED MORE THAN ONE ROOM!!!!! I WAS IN MY ROOM UP STAIRS!!!!(also was 3 of my other brothers room too, oh, and before you ask the other 2 were downstairs picking on jon {brother who threw me, and em, {sister who hid FREAKIN BOOKS underneath the stuffed animals!})! And well. My mother was down stairs in her room(But after she heard me yelling at the cat (probally only because she got tired of me hearing me screaming) she came up, after it was too late. Two of my other sisters were both babysitting, the other two at home were picking on the most evil sis (at the time btw, now she's the coolest). my dad was at work. Missing anyone?..................Nope. So there is the full detials told from my mother, she remembers everything   .  Sorry guys and gals, but I'm really getting tired of reading at these negative threads so don't be upset if I'm not able to post very fast)

~LaTeR~

-Ben


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 17, 2004)

Cooper said:
			
		

> I too, dislike cats. Dogs all the way.


Me too, they may be dirtier, but they actually have and show emotion.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 17, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Me too, they may be dirtier, but they actually have and show emotion.


Do you own a cat now?


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 18, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Do you own a cat now?


No, but yes I have one in the house it's my younger sisters, and no it's not the same cat.
And yes, they are both the same as far as emotion goes.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 18, 2004)

Okay, now can anyone please share some stories in which cats haven't been the best of freinds?

~LaTeR~

-Ben


----------



## protheus (Jul 19, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> And yet you say they aren't not evil.


Let me think about this one for a while...

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 19, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> Let me think about this one for a while...
> 
> Chris


*?​* :?

Okay, whatever...............


----------



## protheus (Jul 19, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Okay, now can anyone please share some stories in which cats haven't been the best of freinds?


Well, I had a roommate's cat urinate on one of my shirts once... while I was wearing it.  Needless to say I was more than a little upset with her at the time.  She's since been "modified with an elective surgery," but it remains to be seen whether this will cure her of her liberal urination habbit.  I'm not particularly happy with her to this day.

It may be heredity, really, since she doesn't come from the best (read that as "least inbred") breeding stock.  Unfortunately, my own cat also comes from the same line. 

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 19, 2004)

eeeeew..........Kinda growse. But all the same, cats are.............filthy?


----------



## protheus (Jul 19, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> eeeeew..........Kinda growse. But all the same, cats are.............filthy?


Yeah, it was particularly disgusting.  I had the hardest time cleaning that shirt, too.  At any rate, all animals are filthy.  Part of the reason I like cats is that (like a well trained dog will, but without the training) they tend to keep their filth in one spot.  This one was an exception, at least until the surgery which was a few weeks ago.  I haven't caught her doing anything particularly nasty, since then, but am not convinced that they's cured of it.

Many lizards and invertebrates are also very "clean" in the sense that they understand waste should be kept away from living space.  It seems a more common trait than people would expect.  I also see a domesticated iguana, for instance, as being appealing in the same way as a cat.  They're slightly "wild," and have their own ideas about things, but on the other hand, they tend to get along well with people, and be easy to clean up after.

I should say that the behavior of a cat seems to vary wildly between bloodlines.  As I was saying earlier, my cat and the roommates cat come from the same line, and can be incredibly annoying (as can all the other cats I know of from that line).  OTOH, I know other groups of cats which all tend to be very polite.  I wonder whether any research has been done along those lines?

I guess this is enough nut-ball speculation on my part. 

Chris


----------



## protheus (Jul 19, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> I also see a domesticated iguana, for instance, as being appealing in the same way as a cat.  They're slightly "wild," and have their own ideas about things, but on the other hand, they tend to get along well with people, and be easy to clean up after.


Well, ok, since I mention her, behold the domesticated iguana. ;P  This is Krishna; we adopted her from the humane society a while back.  She's looking a little scruffy in this picture, which was the day we brought her home, but is actually getting much better.

Also, speaking of cats, the interplay between cats and a large lizard is amusing to say the least.  Most interesting of all (and I should try to get a picture of this), my wife's cat likes to spend a lot of time with the lizards, to the point of sleeping near/on their cages.  It was problematic at one point because whenever we opened the cage, the cat would go in, rather than the lizard coming out...

Chris


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 20, 2004)

You must have very limited experience with cats to view them as all evil. My cat Kes is a big baby and would never harm or attack anyone. Ive had her over a year and she still hasnt scratched me or bitten me. 

Personally, I hope anyone who hates cats comes back in their second life as a mouse.

Its dogs that I cant stand...theyre just too damn obnoxious for my taste. Oh well. Cant all  like the same things I spose.


----------



## Runaway987 (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, Wojick is power poster of the year!!!


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 20, 2004)

Runaway987 said:
			
		

> Wow, Wojick is power poster of the year!!!


Runaway987, Its not that hard to spell a name right. It's woijchik89.


----------



## protheus (Jul 20, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Runaway987, Its not that hard to spell a name right. It's woijchik89.


Not hard to spell, but how do you pronounce the "89?" 

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 20, 2004)

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> You must have very limited experience with cats to view them as all evil. My cat Kes is a big baby and would never harm or attack anyone. Ive had her over a year and she still hasnt scratched me or bitten me.
> 
> Personally, I hope anyone who hates cats comes back in their second life as a mouse.
> 
> Its dogs that I cant stand...theyre just too damn obnoxious for my taste. Oh well. Cant all  like the same things I spose.


No, i actually alot of experience with cats. I live in the small town of avon park and it is OVERRUN with felines. They are nothing more than a black plague of bags of fur. 

Lets just say unlike some I'm not as forgiving. when felines tick me off I don't just look at it's cuteness and let it eat whatever the hell it pleases to.

However, some would rather just have a crapload of them in their house and spend the majority of their money on making their house to fit their cats wants and needs.

 Personally I hope anyone who simply loves cats would come back in their next life as a human, and waste their entire live all over again only to please their stupid cats.

As for you not likeing dogs I respect that. Theirs nothing wrong with rather haveing a pet who will walk all over them. 

Wait, scratch that. I hope anyone who loves cats will come back in their second live as a cat. Which will soon be eaten by a pitbull.


----------



## protheus (Jul 20, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> spend the majority of their money on making their house to fit their cats wants and needs.


Isn't this the same with any free-roaming pet?  Wouldn't one need to make certain concessions to keep a dog inside?  (Remember that what it does when you're watching is one thing, but you must protect it against what it may do when you aren't...)

Chris


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 20, 2004)

lol... wojick, nowadays people dont have pets to work for them,  its to have a cuddly little animal in the house,
its much easyer to keep a cat than a dog, dogs need walkies- training so that they dont <do-do~IS> everywhere and the dribble and walk/roll in "matter" and then rub themselves on your new sofa...

cats:  dont do any of the ubove, they are clean,  they burry their waste so that you dotn slide on it in the street,

this thread is pointless,  cats are wicked,  and seeing that you feed your emperor pinkies and lizards,enjoying the disenbowling of these little creatures, i dont think you can comment on the emotions of a cat.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 20, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> Isn't this the same with any free-roaming pet?  Wouldn't one need to make certain concessions to keep a dog inside?  (Remember that what it does when you're watching is one thing, but you must protect it against what it may do when you aren't...)
> 
> Chris


I know but I think its just a wee bit crazy where people give their cats there own rooms. and start buying them movies to help there "minds" grow.

My aunt has at least  3 cats in her house. But actually it's more of her cats house. 

It's said cause no one ever visits her, it's just a bit akward. The entire place is a mess and the only means of furniture is covered in cat products.

I just think its weird how some people spend more money on their cats then on grocerys and themselfs.

There cats are literally their life.

-Ben


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 20, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> lol... wojick, nowadays people dont have pets to work for them,  its to have a cuddly little animal in the house,
> its much easyer to keep a cat than a dog, dogs need walkies- training so that they dont <do-do-IS> everywhere and the dribble and walk/roll in "matter" and then rub themselves on your new sofa...
> 
> cats:  dont do any of the ubove, they are clean,  they burry their waste so that you dotn slide on it in the street,
> ...


First of all, if you are going to address me spell my name right.

If you don't respect my opinion that's fine, but at least have the decentcy to spell my name right.

I dont address you as Georget Carny

Cats crap in the house, they simply hide it so yu can't clean it up.

Dogs are pets. 

Sure they can be messy, but so what. You can teach them. Cats however, you cant train, they do what they want when they want.

I have never fed my emperor pinkies. I have fed them lizards sure, but I consider them a pest. 

Whats wrong with feeding pets pest? I mean if you found a large roach, would it be wrong to feed it to your tarantula or scorpion? Just because something has a spine doesn't make it any better than something without. I would never feed my scorpion a bearded dragon, or hamster. However if I find a bug crawling in my kitchen he will suffer the consiquenses. I just wish my scorpion is big enough to eat a stray cat that has entered my house.

-Ben


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 20, 2004)

BTW: If you don't intend on caring for pets, and only have pets cause they're cute and cuddily. I don't think you'd be keeping Scorpions.


----------



## DarkRAM (Jul 20, 2004)

I think humans are evil, and I love my cats.   And if any stinking human was to throw a glass at my cats they would surely get a boot to their face.

BTW: Woijchik, theres a little icon that looks like a chat bubble above when making a new post. Its for quotes, you can use that instead of making multiple replies to everyone else's replies.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 20, 2004)

DarkRAM said:
			
		

> I think humans are evil, and I love my cats.   And if any stinking human was to throw a glass at my cats they would surely get a boot to their face.
> 
> BTW: Woijchik, theres a little icon that looks like a chat bubble above when making a new post. Its for quotes, you can use that instead of making multiple replies to everyone else's replies.


that's debatable, not all humans are evil, just the vast majority.

However cats have natural habits and instinks that in a lot of ways make them look evil.

And I'd like to to know that if any stinking cat was to walk in my house and attemp to eat any of my pets, It's going to get a WAY larger glass thrown at its face. I dunno, maybe a big glass Jar.  

BTW: Thanks, I didn't know that. LoL It will save me some time when I reply to everybody attacking me at once .


----------



## protheus (Jul 21, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> I know but I think its just a wee bit crazy where people give their cats there own rooms. and start buying them movies to help there "minds" grow.


Ok, yeah, that's nuts.  Some people do those things, though.   Maybe I should buy some textbooks for my scorpions...

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 21, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> Ok, yeah, that's nuts.  Some people do those things, though.   Maybe I should buy some textbooks for my scorpions...
> 
> Chris


I know it's crazy. When they leave for a trip they're like "OH GOD, I have to find my cats video, he'll be upset if I dont!!!!"

Just messed up, Plus they give their cats "play rooms" and if they have alot of cats they get them "kitty restrooms" filled with novelty litter boxes.

They've lost their souls.


----------



## protheus (Jul 21, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> I know it's crazy. When they leave for a trip they're like "OH GOD, I have to find my cats video, he'll be upset if I dont!!!!"


When you said "cats video," I thought of the "musical" for a second... I knew musicals had to serve some purpose ;P

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 21, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> When you said "cats video," I thought of the "musical" for a second... I knew musicals had to serve some purpose ;P
> 
> Chris


Cats don't dance?

I was talking about an actual specialised video ment to entertian cats.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 21, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> Well, ok, since I mention her, behold the domesticated iguana. ;P  This is Krishna; we adopted her from the humane society a while back.  She's looking a little scruffy in this picture, which was the day we brought her home, but is actually getting much better.
> 
> Also, speaking of cats, the interplay between cats and a large lizard is amusing to say the least.  Most interesting of all (and I should try to get a picture of this), my wife's cat likes to spend a lot of time with the lizards, to the point of sleeping near/on their cages.  It was problematic at one point because whenever we opened the cage, the cat would go in, rather than the lizard coming out...
> 
> Chris


If only my salamander was this big, then he could've ate the darn cat.


----------



## protheus (Jul 21, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Cats don't dance?
> 
> I was talking about an actual specialised video ment to entertian cats.


I was making fun of the whole musical play/andrew lloyde weber/etc/etc thing...

About the iguana, yes, they can certainly defend themselves well.  If they have a tail, they'll whip things with it, and they tend to have long claws (about 1/2" of which you can't even trim off...).  One of ours scales brick walls with its claws.   Krishna doesn't have her tail, but I wouldn't be too worried about the cats giving her any trouble.  

They're absolutely frightened of her, anyway.  Iguanas and cats tend to be communicative of their hostility towards each other, too.  When they're iritated an iguana will make a hissing noise, not as loud as a cat's, but it gets the point across.

A salamander of that size probably wouldn't quite have the natural defense mechanisms of an iguana, but OTOH, a cat generally won't attack something that's close to its own size, unless it's just playing around.  Instinct tells them that's a bad idea. 

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd want a very large reptile pet, so I could feed it frozen cats. LoL


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually I meant, how many of your own pet cats have u had? I mean, if youve had 10 cats for pets and they were all bad experiances for you, Im really sorry to hear that. 

I agree, neighborhood cats can be a pain. Ive never really experianced this personally, except the time a cat in our neighborhood beat the crap out of our old cat COmet, I seriously wanted to harm that cat. I personally think cats should be kept indoors anyway. It greatly increases life expectancy.

Right now the only animal in my nieghborhood thats pissing me off is the nieghbors dogs. Our neighbor next door has this dog, that he takes outside to crap, and it STILL barks at us constantly even though we've lived there 7 years. It barks at everything! And down the road, every summer, our other neighbor puts out its small dog on the front yard and it stands out there and barks non stop for hours on end. Small dog yapping is worse than big dog barking. I dont totally hate all dogs, I like them on individual basis, and hate them on a individual-breed basis. Anyway, Im done here, I just wanted to respond to your last comment.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 21, 2004)

I really hate cat, my girlfriend cat ate 4 of my emperor scorps, and now it has kittens that piss and crap on my bed daily. They make me so angry, I wish I could drowned them in bucket


----------



## Cooper (Jul 21, 2004)

Or feed them to your pedes


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 21, 2004)

I've suggested that in the past, jessica won't let me. I gave the kittens a cute little nick-name: ''Snake food''


----------



## Cooper (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, cat haters unite! There should be a board for us.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 21, 2004)

alright....I'm getting tired of monitoring this thread people. 
please please please keep in mind that some people happen to like, or even love cats. talking about feeding them to snakes, and drowning them is offensive to some folks. I realize this is an ANTI cat thread, but please remember, if people were talking like that about tarantulas, lizards, and snakes...how would you feel?
keep this to your own personal 'bad cat' experiences please...or start your own cat hating forum SOMEWHERE ELSE.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 21, 2004)

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Actually I meant, how many of your own pet cats have u had? I mean, if youve had 10 cats for pets and they were all bad experiances for you, Im really sorry to hear that.
> 
> I agree, neighborhood cats can be a pain. Ive never really experianced this personally, except the time a cat in our neighborhood beat the crap out of our old cat COmet, I seriously wanted to harm that cat. I personally think cats should be kept indoors anyway. It greatly increases life expectancy.
> 
> Right now the only animal in my nieghborhood thats pissing me off is the nieghbors dogs. Our neighbor next door has this dog, that he takes outside to crap, and it STILL barks at us constantly even though we've lived there 7 years. It barks at everything! And down the road, every summer, our other neighbor puts out its small dog on the front yard and it stands out there and barks non stop for hours on end. Small dog yapping is worse than big dog barking. I dont totally hate all dogs, I like them on individual basis, and hate them on a individual-breed basis. Anyway, Im done here, I just wanted to respond to your last comment.


I've owned a total of 5 cats, or at least, not me NEVER ME, just my siblings. All of which I have to deal with. Was never a cat I Actually liked and didn't want to kill instanty with a blugent hammer. 
Well, one was a good cat, very nice kitten in fact, but then it grew up and I HATE IT! It's like they actually turn evil.
Yeah, neighborhood cats are a Huge pain, If you leave a window open they come inside bring in their bitches and give birth to sa crapload of kittens, and oh boy does it STINK! I've heard of this happening at my freind grandmas house. And it was when I just moved in the neighborhood, and later I found out they ACTUALly do that, Like my mom left the car door open, and the next morning we all noticed one STINKY smell, then I heard my sister say "Mom, look kittens!" and then thats when all hell broke loose.




			
				8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> I really hate cat, my girlfriend cat ate 4 of my emperor scorps, and now it has kittens that piss and crap on my bed daily. They make me so angry, I wish I could drowned them in bucket


This is the crap I'm talking about. They are well fed and yet thwey have to kill a poor innocent animal, I hate these creatures.



			
				8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> I've suggested that in the past, jessica won't let me. I gave the kittens a cute little nick-name: ''Snake food''


LMAO! Snake food, awsome name lol!



			
				Pedro said:
			
		

> i must say i don't hate cats i just like every other living thing on earth more (except humans) but i will say i think siamese cat are ok they are probably the best i like the attitude and they are probably the best fighters. my mother had one that had no front claws and it still kicked the _<poop>_ out of every cat on the street (he he he) now he had some balls.


Understandable.


----------



## Yve (Jul 22, 2004)

if one reads through these cat hating threads you'll notice that the blame put on the cat is really the fault of the owner.  Cats can be domesticated but they are very instinctual animals as well....its our responsibility to keep them from harming other creatures.  Same goes for dogs, snakes, lizards, gerbils ...etc etc....its YOUR pet...you're responsibility....someones pet hurts your pet...its the owners fault....its not logical to blame an animal that has been brought into a situation by a human for behaving in a manner that is natural to them....yes...you have the right to feel bad when it happens...but that doesn't make the animal evil, bad or satans spawn.  It makes the keeper IRRESPONSIBLE.  People whining about evil cats, dogs, snakes....seem more simple minded than any animal on this planet....gnats included.  Something to think about.....Cats are not exclusive when it comes to being aggresive towards other animals.  All animals display aggression in one form or another.


----------



## Inuleki (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd like to share something with the guy who says cats cannot show emotion like a dog can and all of the BS.  My cat, Demitrius, can and does act like a dog for me.  He comes when i call him, he rolls over  and has never ONCE gone after any of my other pets, 70+ tarantulas, corn snake, leopard gecko, and tree frog.  He has absolutely no interest in anything like that.  Hell, this damned cat pets me back when he's in my lap, talks to me, plays tag, and will clean my plate for me when i'm done eating.  He has a wonderful personality.

I've found that in most cases with cats that have bad attitudes it comes mainly from how they are treated in their first 2-3 months of life.  If they only know positive reinforcement and constant love you will have absolutely no issues with them when they grow older.  I have had 11 cats in my life, and NONE of them have ever been the bloodthirsty horrors you describe.


----------



## protheus (Jul 22, 2004)

Inuleki said:
			
		

> I've found that in most cases with cats that have bad attitudes it comes mainly from how they are treated in their first 2-3 months of life.  If they only know positive reinforcement and constant love you will have absolutely no issues with them when they grow older.  I have had 11 cats in my life, and NONE of them have ever been the bloodthirsty horrors you describe.


Well, I've had my cat since she was maybe 1 month old.  She's still managed to be somewhat annoying.  (She thinks it's great to scratch the carpet, or whatever, wait until you get annoyed enough to stand up, then flop over on her back...)  Wouldn't call her a bloodthirsty horror, though 

Anyway, I think that certain cats have these "attitude problems" naturally, to an extent.

Chris


----------



## protheus (Jul 22, 2004)

FIrst off, I guess I should put a disclaimer here:  I really mean no disrespect to anyone or anything by all of this, and here's my attempt to look at the subject from a logical standpoint.



			
				Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> please please please keep in mind that some people happen to like, or even love cats. talking about feeding them to snakes, and drowning them is offensive to some folks.


Some people also happen to like mice, lizards, and I suppose there may be the odd person who happens to like crickets especially well, though I've never met them.    Anyway, I guess my point is that we deal with just this problem every day when people talk about feeding mice to their spiders/snakes/whatever.  The difference there is that it's more common, and cats are more "well liked."

Personally I wouldn't consider feeding mice or lizards unless it was the only way I could get my pet to eat.  I don't even like feeding live shrimp to my fish, or crickets to my tarantulas/scorpions, but I have a duty to keep them healthy, and I think that the benefit of owning such pets outweighs the down-side of having to feed live food.  As for those "squish their heads and they won't feel anything" people, I will only say that if there is such a thing as a humane death, I'm not qualified to discern which methods are humane.  

My views on live food, in a nutshell.  Ok, so I'm soft... 

All that being said, and getting back to the point.  If you had a hungry 20 foot long python, a cat may be approximately the right size for a prey item; even 20 foot long pythons have to eat.  It's probably true that the people suggesting the feeding of cats to other animals are just doing it to be mean.  Whether or not that is the case, there will certainly be no other place where the idea should be accepted as well as here.  

Lastly, one large and very real problem with using a cat to feed another animal would certainly be that the cat is too well equiped for self defense.

What really confuses me is that if one were to give a cat armor plating and a stinger on the tail, a lot of these people who claim that they're "Evil," and that that's a bad thing, would now love them even though they are "Evil."   How many times have you heard someone say how cool their mean spider/scorpion/solifugid (?) that sucks food up like a vacuum cleaner is?

Chris


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 22, 2004)

Yve said:
			
		

> if one reads through these cat hating threads you'll notice that the blame put on the cat is really the fault of the owner.  Cats can be domesticated but they are very instinctual animals as well....its our responsibility to keep them from harming other creatures.  Same goes for dogs, snakes, lizards, gerbils ...etc etc....its YOUR pet...you're responsibility....someones pet hurts your pet...its the owners fault....its not logical to blame an animal that has been brought into a situation by a human for behaving in a manner that is natural to them....yes...you have the right to feel bad when it happens...but that doesn't make the animal evil, bad or satans spawn.  It makes the keeper IRRESPONSIBLE.  People whining about evil cats, dogs, snakes....seem more simple minded than any animal on this planet....gnats included.  Something to think about.....Cats are not exclusive when it comes to being aggresive towards other animals.  All animals display aggression in one form or another.


I really don't think the owner is responsible, they are simply overwhelmed with itys cuteness. I have yet to meet a cat that comes when it's called, or do anything else for that matyter to "obey" its owner. Unless of course its coming for food or anything it needs.



			
				Inuleki said:
			
		

> I'd like to share something with the guy who says cats cannot show emotion like a dog can and all of the BS.  My cat, Demitrius, can and does act like a dog for me.  He comes when i call him, he rolls over  and has never ONCE gone after any of my other pets, 70+ tarantulas, corn snake, leopard gecko, and tree frog.  He has absolutely no interest in anything like that.  Hell, this damned cat pets me back when he's in my lap, talks to me, plays tag, and will clean my plate for me when i'm done eating.  He has a wonderful personality.


Are you sure its a cat, and not just a really small dog?

I have never seen a cat actually obey. At all. 



			
				Inuleki said:
			
		

> I've found that in most cases with cats that have bad attitudes it comes mainly from how they are treated in their first 2-3 months of life.  If they only know positive reinforcement and constant love you will have absolutely no issues with them when they grow older.  I have had 11 cats in my life, and NONE of them have ever been the bloodthirsty horrors you describe.


My siblings and family have owned a total of 2 cats sinse they were babys. One was just evil and stayed that way. However I did not treat it bad due to it was only a kitten and even I couldn't posses the strengh to harm it. So don't blame me. It was a bad seed I guess, in fact some of my other siblings even disliked the thing. 
The other one, was cool. It was simply a good kitten, couldn't have asked for a better kitten.
Then it turned into a cat. I don't know what the hell happened to him. He was mean, hissed at everyone, crapped like a horse and sometimes missed the litterbox. I hated it ever sinse.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 22, 2004)

> I continued to hate cats ever sinse.


 If a bird came through your window,snatched your salamander and flew off you would feel the same way about birds. :? How can you actually hate an animal?


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 22, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> If a bird came through your window,snatched your salamander and flew off you would feel the same way about birds. :? How can you actually hate an animal?


I already hated cats.

When you quoted me it said:



			
				Woijchik89 said:
			
		

> And I continued to hate cats ever sinse


And yes, I probally would've hated birds. Of course I already have my share for dislikeing of birds. LoL At least doves, and cockatiels. As long as it's not in my house I don't really care.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 22, 2004)

And what caused this hatred of cats?


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 22, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> And what caused this hatred of cats?


Well, I just don't like or appreciate cats in any way. I don't hate cats as in wish to kill them(Although at times they come close to making me mad enough). 
Cats just annoy me, as do many other things in life.

I also have an unneccesary fear of Cows. LoL


----------



## Inuleki (Jul 22, 2004)

lol, yeah, he's a cat.  Another one of my cats will sit on command and balance on his back legs for treats....  it's all about the bribery with cats.  

I can respect the dislike of birds, i have one myself.  I just had an issue with the whole cats not being able to be trained or show emotion.  There are bad seeds in all species, it just happens.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 22, 2004)

Inuleki said:
			
		

> lol, yeah, he's a cat.  Another one of my cats will sit on command and balance on his back legs for treats....  it's all about the bribery with cats.
> 
> I can respect the dislike of birds, i have one myself.  I just had an issue with the whole cats not being able to be trained or show emotion.  There are bad seeds in all species, it just happens.


Oh I see. 

My sister has a cockateil (and a cat) It really wants to kill her. Even when she feeds it, it tries to bite and attack her hand. It only knows one trick. It can sing the andy griffith intro, however It only wishes to sing it at night when everyones trying to sleep.


----------



## protheus (Jul 22, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> It only knows one trick. It can sing the andy griffith intro, however It only wishes to sing it at night when everyones trying to sleep.


That must be the absolute worst pet trick ever conceived. 

Chris


----------



## Atalanta (Jul 22, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> That must be the absolute worst pet trick ever conceived.



I'd say it's up there among the worst.  A close runner-up might be my father teaching a cockatiel to sing a Brandenburg concerto...the bird would get through the first few measures somewhat well, go off-key, and degenerate into "La Cucaracha."  Pure torture.


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 22, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Well, I just don't like or appreciate cats in any way. I don't hate cats as in wish to kill them(Although at times they come close to making me mad enough).
> Cats just annoy me, as do many other things in life.
> 
> I also have an unneccesary fear of Cows. LoL


Do you eat beef?  :}


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 22, 2004)

Spider_savior said:
			
		

> Do you eat beef?  :}


Yes, I figure the more cows I eat the less I'll have to deal with.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 22, 2004)

God logic, I like your thinking.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 22, 2004)

The problem is with cat haters is that they hate the fact the cat dont obey them. So, get rid of all your non-obeying pets like tarantulas, snakes, fish etc cos they dont obey you either... and they dont like you either.
Infact this is the stupidest thread in a long time.
So much garbage in one place. Net forums is wonderful isnt it?

And yes I had a cat, for 18 years. And no, I dont hate dogs. I usually hate the owners.

/Lelle


----------



## DarkRAM (Jul 23, 2004)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> The problem is with cat haters is that they hate the fact the cat dont obey them. So, get rid of all your non-obeying pets like tarantulas, snakes, fish etc cos they dont obey you either... and they dont like you either.
> Infact this is the stupidest thread in a long time.
> /Lelle


Yup.   

woijchik, you do understand by that the cat is a natural born hunter/killer. Its an incrediblely keen predator based on its size.
Some key facts:
- Forward facing eyes for depth perception
- Better night vision
- Retracteble claws to keep them sharp
- Agressive bacteria in its saliva to help take down small animals that do manage to escape its grasp.

If you cant keep your animals with better care & understanding dont keep them at all. Seems to me if you can chuck legos and a glass at it regardless of your broken arm or what ever your problem was, you could of got up out of bed to stop it... Not to mention the fact that you said your age at the time was between 4-6. I seriously doubt you had any knowledge on how to properly train the cat to preventing it from entering your room...


----------



## Jeri (Jul 23, 2004)

For all the cat lovers (and it would probably satisfy the cat haters on some sick level) the comic strip, "The Big Picture" has just done a long stretch about the death of the authors cat. It ended with the gravestone today. No matter what you feel about cats, you have to feel for the love shown for his lost pet. You can see it on Yahoo! Comics.

Jeri


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay, since it has become clear that you people can't be civil, this thread is closed.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------

